# Komplettlösung - Mass Effect 2 Komplettlösung: Allgemeine Tipps, Lösung aller Missionen



## Administrator (26. Januar 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Mass Effect 2 Komplettlösung: Allgemeine Tipps, Lösung aller Missionen*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,703763


----------



## stockduck (26. Januar 2010)

Na bumm.

Florian dürfte daran ganz schön lange gesessen sein  Verdammt viel Text ^^


----------



## FlorianStangl (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hab mich versehentlich mit fremden Federn geschmückt. Danke für den Hinweis, jetzt steht der richtige Autor drin. Der hat aber auch über zwei Wochen daran gearbeitet, der Gute.


----------



## stockduck (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Hab mich versehentlich mit fremden Federn geschmückt. Danke für den Hinweis, jetzt steht der richtige Autor drin. Der hat aber auch über zwei Wochen daran gearbeitet, der Gute.


 Dachte ich mir schon irgendwie. 

 2 Wochen lang? Ja, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Uiuiui, ich würde verzweifeln... 5min spielen, 5min schreiben, 5 min spielen, 5min schreiben... kommt das in etwa hin?  :-o


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



stockduck schrieb:


> 2 Wochen lang? Ja, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Uiuiui, ich würde verzweifeln... 5min spielen, 5min schreiben, 5 min spielen, 5min schreiben... kommt das in etwa hin?  :-o


 Zum Glück nicht   
 Ich habe das Spiel an drei Tagen in einem Rutsch durchgespielt (3x 10 Stunden). Danach hatte ich etwa 40 Gigabyte an Screenshots angesammelt, aus denen ich dann im Rest der Zeit den Text zusammengeschustert habe ^^


----------



## stockduck (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



PeterBathge schrieb:


> stockduck schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 2 Wochen lang? Ja, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Uiuiui, ich würde verzweifeln... 5min spielen, 5min schreiben, 5 min spielen, 5min schreiben... kommt das in etwa hin?   :-o
> ...


  Respekt    

  40GB Screenshots? OK, mal rechnen... das können keine JPGs gewesen sein! Weil wenn ich jetzt schon großzügig mit 2MB pro Screen rechne (außer du benutzt nen 30"     ) dann kommt man 20k Bilder. Bei 5MB sinds noch immer 8k.

  Oder hat einer deiner Kollegen einfach mal in deiner Mittagspause mal die Screenshot-Taste eingeklemmt?    
 (Da hättest ja dann quasi schon einen Film ^^)


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ja, es waren BMPs, aber so an die 10.000 Bilder waren es schon - musste ja schließlich jeden Schritt in der Welt ablichten, damit ich später darüber schreiben konnte


----------



## knarfe1000 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Super Artikel, in dem ein Haufen Arbeit steckt. Jetzt bin ich ja gerüstet...Danke nachmal!


----------



## FlorianStangl (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ja, es waren BMPs, aber so an die 10.000 Bilder waren es schon - musste ja schließlich jeden Schritt in der Welt ablichten, damit ich später darüber schreiben konnte


   [font=Arial,Verdana,sans-serif; font-size: 12px]Danke, dass du mir nicht alle 10.000 Bilder geschickt hast   

 Wobei, die alle in einer Galerie als "interaktiver Film" zum Durchklicken...?   
 [/font]


----------



## hsvstar2003 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Bei der beschreibung der Suicide Mission gibt es 2 nicht  korrekte infos:

Zum einen stirbt die Person die man durch den Schacht schickt nicht zwangläufig...bei mir hat sie überlebt.

Und zum anderen stimmt es auch nicht, dass wenn man Samara oder Miranda für das Schutzschild auswählt, dass dann alle Squadmitglieder überleben. Bei mir starb ein Mitglied, obwohl ich Miranda dazu gewählt hatte.

Außerdem starb bei mir noch der 2. Anführer, den ich ausgewählt hatte, während dem Part, wo man sich von einem Biotechniker schützen lässt.


----------



## Spruso (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> PeterBathge schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja, es waren BMPs, aber so an die 10.000 Bilder waren es schon - musste ja schließlich jeden Schritt in der Welt ablichten, damit ich später darüber schreiben konnte
> ...


 Ich warte immer noch auf ein Tool, welches Filme in guter Auflösung aber mit wenig Speicherverbrauch macht, nicht wie Fraps, was für 3-4 Minuten 3GB benötigt...und ja, ich weiss, dass ich das im Nachhinein noch verkleinern könnte, aber warum macht das Fraps nicht gleich? 

 Ich mächte schon lange mal meine Abenteuer in Azeroth aufnehmen, jetzt da die alte Welt ja nicht mehr lange existiert.


----------



## DomShadow (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Weil das nicht gehen würde direkt zu xvid zb. zu encodieren, deswegen wird es erstmal nicht encodiert, der Ton ist ja dann auch PCM und kein MP3 oder Wav.


----------



## Tischlein (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Öhm, wieso gibt es jetzt schon den Guide? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, bis zum 28.sten zu warten, bis das Game in Deutschland erscheint?
Ich will ja kein Kameradenschwein sein, aber das nimmt doch einen die Vorfreude, wenn jetzt die Tipps schon gibt. Oder hab ich was verpasst, dass das Game heute schon draussen ist?


----------



## Throgon (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin der Meinung Rollenspiele sollte man ohne Lösung spielen und wer es doch macht... naja... ist im falschen Genre, denn ein Rollenspiel soll ja fordernd sein und mit der Lösung wäre es zu einfach. Ich persönlich empfinde dann auch keine Reiz, wenn ich schon vorher weiß wie es am besten geht. Aber ok das ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## AcIDburst (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Die Tips zu den Anomalien sind ein Bischen durcheinander. Die Javelin Raketen kommen erst nach der Blue Sun Basis & Planet Zanethu ist in einem ganz anderen System


----------



## knarfe1000 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich  nutze die Lösung lediglich, um alle Quests (auch die versteckten) zu finden. Den Lösungsweg an sich lese ich mir nicht durch, es sei denn, ich würde ganz böse festhängen. Ist mir bei ME1 jedoch nicht passiert.


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Die Sache mit der "suicide" Mission ist wirklich interessant. Zumal es ja einen Erfolg im Spiel gibt der sagt das während dieser Mission KEIN Teammitglied sterben darf/soll.
 Also muss es ja eine Lösung geben wie man die richtigen Charaktere einsetzt um alle am Leben zu halten.
 Schade nur das es keine Hinweise oder kleinen Rätsel dazu gibt wie man dies anstellen soll um eventuell selbst drauf zu kommen.

 Und zum Thema Komplettlösung: Wird doch niemand gezwungen es zu lesen, aber es ist doch eine nette Sache wenn man anstatt 5 Stunden durch die Gegend zu eiern um einen bestimmten NPC zu suchen oder das 10. Stück zum ultimativen Schwert zu finden einfach mal kurz nachgucken kann um das ganze abzukürzen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Deathmaker1987 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der "suicide" Mission ist wirklich interessant. Zumal es ja einen Erfolg im Spiel gibt der sagt das während dieser Mission KEIN Teammitglied sterben darf/soll.
> Also muss es ja eine Lösung geben wie man die richtigen Charaktere einsetzt um alle am Leben zu halten.
> Schade nur das es keine Hinweise oder kleinen Rätsel dazu gibt wie man dies anstellen soll um eventuell selbst drauf zu kommen.
> 
> Und zum Thema Komplettlösung: Wird doch niemand gezwungen es zu lesen, aber es ist doch eine nette Sache wenn man anstatt 5 Stunden durch die Gegend zu eiern um einen bestimmten NPC zu suchen oder das 10. Stück zum ultimativen Schwert zu finden einfach mal kurz nachgucken kann um das ganze abzukürzen.


 Es ist definitiv möglich, alle Teammitglieder lebendig durch die letzte Mission zu bringen.


----------



## lamora (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Throgon schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung Rollenspiele sollte man ohne Lösung spielen und wer es doch macht... naja... ist im falschen Genre, denn ein Rollenspiel soll ja fordernd sein und mit der Lösung wäre es zu einfach. Ich persönlich empfinde dann auch keine Reiz, wenn ich schon vorher weiß wie es am besten geht. Aber ok das ist ja Geschmackssache.


   Ich stimme dir bei dem vorletzten Satz auf jedenfall zu, aber anstatt 1-2std durch die Gegend zu rennen, kann man sich ja kurz einen Kniff durchlesen, den man übersehen hat. Ich zum Beispiel bin grad im 4. Akt in Risen und hab jetzt ca.19std gespielt. Wenn ich nicht ab und zu ein Rätsel mithilfe der PcGames-Komplettlösung bearbeitet hätte, wäre ich jetzt bei bestimmt fast 25std und hätte aber keinen Mehrwert an Spielspaß gehabt. Allerdings muss man natürlich auch immer aufpassen, dass man sich auch mal von einem Spiel "fordern" lässt.


----------



## Stroiner (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ich habs eben durch gespielt und mir sind 2 Crewmitglieder gestorben dabei.
Anschließend bin ich die Erfolge durchgegangen und mir ist einer ins Auge gestochen. Und zwar gibt es einen Erfolg, wenn man alle Crewmitglieder lebendig rausbekommt. Also hat es doch Auswirkungen auf den Spielverlauf. Außerdem habe ich Samara als Biotikerin eingesetzt und dennoch ist Legion gestorben. Sie war nicht loyal, ich denke, dass es eher daran gelegen hat.
Als Tech hate ich Mordin ausgewählt. Warum der gestorben ist, ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel, da alle Mitglieder außer Samara loyal waren.Und Jack ist auch erschossen worden. Kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.
Wahrscheinlich müssen alle Mitglieder loyal sein und man muss den Richtigen auswählen.
Wie es in der Lösung steht stimmt es auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## OneEyed (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hm bei mir waren alle loyal und keiner ist krepiert.

 Den Techniker im Rohr hält man halt am Leben indem man die Ventile schnell genug öffnet.


----------



## Gathalor (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe gerade vergeblich versucht Mass Effect 2 auf akzeptable Weise zum Laufen zu bringen. DIe Spielstandimportierung funktioniert einfach nicht, es wird nur ein einziger Button angezeigt, welcher keinen Effekt hervorruft. Verlinkungen auf Service-Seiten definitiv nicht zur Hilfe geeignet, teilweise sogar rein schwachsinnig. DragonAge hatte ja schon einige technische und gestalterische Macken, über die man aber auch hinwegsehen konnte, wenn man denn wollte. Mit Bioware schließe ich hiermit ab. EA hats vielleicht doch kaputt gemacht.

Und ohne Witz; Mir gehen diese ganzen neuen Tendenzen im Gaming- und Internetbereich so sehr auf die Nerven, dass ich einfach keinen Spaß mehr am Spielen habe. Ich werde mich in Zukunft von Videospielen und auch aus dem Internet weitestgehend fernhalten. Ich hab die Schnauze voll, wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## Twyki (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

okay wow  ich habe nun mehrfach gehört das es ME2 keinen bzw kaum bezug auf Teil 1 nimmt
 dem muss ich wiedersprechen. Ich bin grade durch die Citadel gelaufen und habe die Galaktischen Nachrichten gehört : einfach klasse !  alle einsätze dir mir auch im Gedächnis geblieben sind wurden wieder erwähnt! zwar nur als Randnotiz aber ich finde das klasse
 ich glaube ich werde nun ME nochmal durchzocken undbei alle nebenmissionen nochmal machen! bisher find ich me2 einfach klasse  das mit dem vereinfachten system find ich nicht mal schlecht nicht alles so kompliziert wie bei teil 1 >>


----------



## Stroiner (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



OneEyed schrieb:


> Hm bei mir waren alle loyal und keiner ist krepiert.
> 
> Den Techniker im Rohr hält man halt am Leben indem man die Ventile schnell genug öffnet.


    Wen hattest du denn als Tech?
 Is mir schon klar, dass ich die Ventile aufdrehen musste. Der ist in einer Sequenz gestorben, als er das Tor zumachen sollte.


----------



## Psymatik (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Die Lösung hier stimmt im Endquest das Selbstmordkommando in keinsterweise!

Ich habe es geschaft mit nur einem Verlust durch zu kommen.
Durch das Rohr solltet ihr Tali schicken sie ist der beste Tech den ihr habt die regelt das perfekt.
Die Crew schickt ihr mit Jacob zurück der überlebt auch. Wenn ihr ohne Verluste abschließen wollt sollten alle Teammitglieder Loyal sein. Legion ist wichtig gebt ihn nicht an Cerberus sonst stirbt wie bei mir Mordin.
Samara ist als Biotiker perfekt geeignet die bringt euch sicher durch.
So solltet ihr es eigendlich schaffen wenn meine Theorie aufgeht und mir nur Legion fehlte bei meinem zweiten Durchlauf.


----------



## tommygun (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Da ist leider ein Fehler. 

4.2 Sanduhr-Nebel 
4.2.1 MSV Estavanico (System Faryar, Planet Zanethu)

Bei mir war der Planet im System Ploitari.

Hier auch nachzulesen:

http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Zanethu


----------



## caliko (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

_Nach der Landung auf der Kollektorbasis schicken wir einen unserer
 Gefährten auf eine Selbstmord-Mission durch einen engen Luftschacht.
 Obacht: Dieser Charakter stirbt auf alle Fälle!_

 bei mir haben alle überlebt! ich hatte sämtliche upgrades für die normandy, alle gefährten waren loyal und als "suizid-hacker" habe ich legion geschickt, der auch danach noch putzmunter war...


----------



## NuketheDuke (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

in dem artikel schreiben sie doch das es sich wegen der verschiedenen entscheidungen bei jedem etwas anders spielen kann. das war doch schon bei teil 1 so das es mal so oder mal so weiterging.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



caliko schrieb:


> _Nach der Landung auf der Kollektorbasis schicken wir einen unserer
> Gefährten auf eine Selbstmord-Mission durch einen engen Luftschacht.
> Obacht: Dieser Charakter stirbt auf alle Fälle!_
> 
> bei mir haben alle überlebt! ich hatte sämtliche upgrades für die normandy, alle gefährten waren loyal und als "suizid-hacker" habe ich legion geschickt, der auch danach noch putzmunter war...


 Wenn man alle Upgrades für die Normandy gekauft hat, alle Begleiter auf Loyal-Status sind und (!) man die richtigen Begleiter am Ende für die richtigen Aufgaben auswählt, ist es definitiv möglich, alle Teammitglieder inklusive Shepard durch die letzte Mission zu bringen. Niemand muss sterben. Wer es ganz genau wissen will, kann mir einfach eine PM schicken. 

 Gruß

 Felix
 PC Games


----------



## Holstentor (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Leider habe ich bei der letzten Mission leider einen Mann verloren. Der nette Doktor ist im Feuergefecht gestorben. 

 Meine Auswahl: 
 Tali durch die Rohre
 Garrus als Gruppenführer
 Zaeed als Eskorte für Dr. Chakwas (bei mir die einzige Überlebende der Crew)
 Jack für das biotische Schild
 Miranda als Chef der Ablenkungsgruppe (offenbar die falsche Wahl, denn unter ihrem Kommando ist der Doktor gefallen)


----------



## picard47 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe zumindest alle bis zum letzten Abschnitt durchgebracht mit 
 folgender Kombi:



 - Tali in den Schacht

 - Jacob als zweiter 
 Anführer

 - Zaeed zum Leute wegbringen
 - Samara als Biotik Schutzschild
 - Jacob wieder als zweiter Führer

 So sind erstmal alle durchgekommen. Nur ganz am Ende, wo man noch mal 2 Begleiter wählt, lag abschließend Mordin am Boden. Manche sagen, am Ende fällt nur ein Charakter, der nicht loyal war. In meinem Fall trifft das aber nicht zu. Ich wollte jetzt noch mal ausprobieren, was passiert, wenn ich Mordin benutze, um die Crew zurück zu eskortieren bzw. was passiert, wenn ich ihn zum Schluss direkt mitnehme.


----------



## Diezel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

kann man überhaupt was freischalten in dem spiel nach dem durchspielen?
hab's durch character importiert und neu angefangen, dachte es gibt neue waffen oder was in der richtung.
oder ist die 2te klamottefarbe der gruppe das einzige zum freischalten ingame?


----------



## SpieleKing (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hi Leute also ich habe die xbox 360 version und da gibt es einen gamertag punkt dafür das alle überleben(Niemand wird zurückgelassen *75 punke*).Also schließe ich daraus das mit der richtigen entscheidung alle überleben! Habe das Finale selber gut 4 mal gespielt und versucht meine  auswahl so gut wie möglich zu treffen aber am ende hat es 3 mal miranda getroffen.Sie ist zwar nur normal mir gegenüber eingestellt aber mir sind manchmal auch Loyale  angekratzt.Alles in allem muss man es schaffen können und das auch mit welchen die nur normal mir gegenüber eingestellt sind andernfalls würde man den gamertag punkt nie bekommen!!!Jedenfalls war es bei mir so das  ich das eine mal die entscheidungsmöglichkeit hatte wen man zustimmt miranda oder Jack und je nachdem wurde derjenige mir gegenüber loyal konnte auch mit überreden nur einen auf meine seite ziehen.
Ausserdem an PC Games eure  komplettlösung ist richtig gut aber bitte ändert das mit dem Finale nochmal ihr habt zb. geschrieben das egal wen man in den schacht schickt der stribt das stimmt aber zb. nicht ich habe Legion geschickt und der hat am ende mir die tür geöffnet und daher auch überlebt:

PS:Wen jemand einen tipp für mich hat bitte melden!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich hab Legion auch in den Schacht geschickt und dann in dem Raum mit den 3 großen Stahltüren in der Kollektorenbasis, wo sich alle nochmal treffen, wurde er von einer Rackete im Gesicht getroffen als er die eine Tür zumachte, die aber klemmte und er sie deshalb zugeschoben hat. Dabei hat er kurz vorm schließen durch den Türschlitz geguckt und wurde getroffen, eine GEMEINHEIT!! Eer hätte fast überlebt!!!!!


----------



## picard47 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich habe beim zweiten Durchlauf Mordin benutzt, um die Crew zurück zu begleiten, außerdem noch Legion als Hacker eingesetzt und Miranda beide Male als Teamführerin benutzt - Diesmal haben es alle geschafft.

 Ich habe in einem anderen Forum auch gelesen, dass wohl sogar ein gewisser Zufallsanteil enthalten sein soll. D.h. wenn man Peck habt, stirbt einer (vor allem zum Schluss), ganz gleich, ob man alles richtig gemacht hat oder nicht.


----------



## SpieleKing (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das asi   Also habe ja wie gesagt 4 mal oder so versucht es richtig zu machen.
 Beim ersten mal  ist Legion gestorben als ich in alls gruppenleiter am ersten treffpunkt eingesetzt hatte(da wo man den biotiker aussuchen muste) naja der ist dan am ende als die tür fast geschlossen wurde von einer kugel getroffen .Miranda wurde am schluss gekillt als Joker sagte das alle überlebenden an bord waren.Beim 2 mal ist Zeed gestorben als er die  Überlebenden zurück zur Normandy gebracht hatte.Beim Dritten mal ist wieder miranda an der gleichen stelle  und beim 4 mal habe ich miranda zum reaper mitgenommen sie wurde aber am schluss von einem  fosten erschlagen =P naja versuche mal auch das mit mordin und so vllt hab ich glück   

 Ansonsten finde ich es in fast allen belangen geiler als Maa Effect 1 die story finde ich persönlich auch spannent und super und naja das finale  sagen wir es mal so noch nie zuvor hat mich ein finale in einem spiel so gefordert vllt nciht mit dem entgegner aber  mit allem drum und dran man hat richtig angst um die eigenen leute gehabt


----------



## Tischlein (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Bei mir haben ausnahmslos alle Crewmitglieder überlebt. Keiner ist gestorben und ich habe auf Veteran durchgespielt.
Ich glaube alle Mitglieder überlegen wenn alle Loyal sind. Die NICHT Loyalen Mitglieder dürft ihr nicht für die Aufgaben auswählen. Im Spiel wird ja gesagt, ALLE Mitglieder müssen ihre Sinne beisammen haben. WEr jetzt 2 oder 3 Mitglieder hat, die nicht loyal sind, einfach darauf achten, dass sie weder in einer Gruppe sind noch eine Verantwortung übernehmen. Bei mir waren es Miranda(Die Superzicke) und Zaeed( Das Arschloch, der die Zivis tot sehen wollte). Ich habe einen weiblichen Shepard gespielt. Jacobs habe ich mit den der Crew zurückgeschickt( Da wo man Kelly und Chakwas rettet aus den Tubes). Weil ich in Jacob verknallt war und ich hinterher noch was wollte von dem


----------



## SpieleKing (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

also ich stand auf Tali =P naja mal so am rand.
 Bei mir ist nur das problem das Miranda keine wichtige aufgabe bekommt und das nie sie stirbt einfach immer das ja die scheiße


----------



## SpieleKing (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hab es endlich geschaft beim 5 durchlauf haben alle überlebt *freu*

 PS:Es gibt diese zufalls funktion wohl wirklich =P


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



SpieleKing schrieb:


> Hab es endlich geschaft beim 5 durchlauf haben alle überlebt *freu*
> 
> PS:Es gibt diese zufalls funktion wohl wirklich =P


 Wenn es wirklich ein Zufallssystem gibt, find ich das ziemlich scheiße von BioWare...
 Dazu zwingen sie einen praktisch schon, das Spiel nochmal zu spielen und so kommt das Spiel dann auf seine volle Kosten.

 Bioware ist doch genau wie alle anderen, es zählt nur der Profit...


----------



## SpieleKing (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Naja das glaub ich nicht weil so ist es glaubwürdiger!(finde ich) wie gesagt ich vermute es ja auch nur .
 Man kan ja auch wie ich vorm finale speichern und die passende konfiguration ändern! habe jetzt zb.  den salarianer zu geretteten zurück bringen lassen vllt war das das auschlaggebende!
 Bioware ist und bleibt die nummer 1 in sachen rollenspiele!!!


----------



## SpieleKing (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Find ich nciht Bioware ist und bleibt der beste spielehersteller in sachen rollenspiele(wers nciht glaubt soll mal die erfolgreichsten rollenspiele angucken bioware hat die meisten!).Naja ich habe vorm finale gespeichert und halt jedesmal geladen ahbe daher nur 20 min für alles dan gebraucht und  versucht die passende kombination zu finden.Wie gesagt vermute ja auch nur das es ein zufalls generator gibt weil ich habe diesmal den slarianer die geretteten weg bringen lassen vllt war das der ausschlagebende punkt!?


----------



## MikeToreno (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Noiiiiin!! Jetzt sind bei der letzten Mission 3 Leute draufgegangen und der letzte Spielstand davor ist von anno dazumal... grrrr...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich denke nicht, dass der Ausgang der Mission auf Zufall beruht, auch wenn ich ebenfalls kurzzeitig zu dieser Begründung tendierte, bis ich die richtige Kombination fand.
  Diese funktionierte bei einem Freund genau so gut; daher scheint es doch auf eine gewisse Logik begründbar zu sein.   



Spoiler



Ich schickte Tali in den Lüftungsschacht: sie und Legion sind die besten Techs im Team, daher war das noch recht logisch.
  Als Leader der zweiten Gruppe wählte ich zuerst Samara, was ein Fehler war.
  Nachdem Miranda die Führung übernahm, überlebte Tali jedes Mal.
  Den biotischen Schild ließ ich von Samara aufrecht erhalten; neben Jack die beste Biotikerin im Team.
  Jacob brachte die Crew unbeschadetet zurück.





Spoiler



Miranda übernahm wieder den Leader- Posten.





Spoiler



Dort hatte ich zuerst Grunt eingesetzt, aber als Kroganer hat er den für die Genophage
  verantwortlichen Solus drauf gehen lassen.   
  So brachte ich das gesamte Team wohlbehalten durch die Mission.


  Auf jeden Fall das verdammt spannend inszenierte Ende eines grandiosen Spiels.
  Auf zur zweiten Runde.


----------



## knarfe1000 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Fängt man beim zweiten mal "von null" an, oder hat Shepard von Beginn an alle Skills und Waffen, wie zum Ende des ersten Durchgangs?


----------



## Sephriroth (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Also bei mir waren nicht alle Loyal. Zaeed nicht und Miranda auch nicht.

 Trotzdem haben alle beim ersten versuch überlebt.

 Garrus immer als Gruppenführer
 Samara als Schutzschild
 Jack bringt die Crew zurück
 Und Tali geht ins Rohr

 Alle überlebt


----------



## DooMinAeterXL (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich habs jetzt auch mal durch geschafft und bei mir haben alle überlebt!! Ich habe Tali in die Röhre geschickt und Samara als "Insektenschutz" benutzt Garrus beide male als Gruppenführer und Thane als schutz der Crew.


----------



## bett-sau (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

aha eh ich bin neu hier wie kann ich mit spielen


----------



## Zippler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Nachdem beim 1. Versuch Tali und Jack gestorben bin, habe ich die Auswahl der Charakteren hier befolgt:

Tali durch das Rohr, Garrus übernimmt Führung Trupp 2, Samara dient als Schutzschild und Jack bringt die Geretteten zurück. 

Mich wundert es aber, dass Garrus bei der 2. Führung einen Art "Bauchschuss" erhält. 

(Beim 1. Versuch hatte ich Miranda als Führung Trupp 2 und sie erlitt den "Bauchschuss".)

Letztendlich stirbt jedoch MIranda immer.

Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr es schafft, dass alle gerettet werden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das ist in der Tat seltsam. 
 Ich hatte Miranda als Leader des ersten und zweiten Teams. Bei letzterer Aktion wurde sie auch erwischt, meinte aber, dass es ihr nicht ausmachen würde.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

oO Ich habe vollkommen anderen chars genommen für die aufgaben..
 Und habe trotzdem überlebt.. jeder char.. oO

 Ich muss dazu sagen das ich alle Missionen macht habe.. alle updates.
 Alle sind auf meiner seite.

 ich habe nie einem aus meinem team verlohren...
 Da ist nichts mit zufall... -.-
 Dazu muss ich sagen das ich Only ein Vorbild bin.
 zu 100% und hatte level 30.. ka ob das wichtig ist...


----------



## Zippler (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> oO Ich habe vollkommen anderen chars genommen für die aufgaben..
> Und habe trotzdem überlebt.. jeder char.. oO
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen das ich alle Missionen macht habe.. alle updates.
> ...


 wie bist du auf level 30 gekommen?   

 mein erstes spiel war ein kennenlern-spiel  knapp 1 balken abtrünnig und, der mir natürlich zum vorbild gefehlt hat  

 habe einen neuen charakter ertellt und zieh ihn komplett abtrünnig durch. und wenn ich manchmal den einen oder anderen gesprächsdialog noch einmal durchführen muss


----------



## Zippler (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

achja... was ich noch erwähnt haben wollte... tali kommt meines wissens nach noch in der ersten mission in das team...

als abtrünniger aber nicht, da man sich dafür entscheidet, dass der quarianer auf das schiff mit soll, mit dieser entscheidung tali aber nicht einverstanden ist ^^


----------



## Psychokiller07 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Bei mir wars ganz anders. Da ich nicht alle Normandy Upgrades gemacht habe, sind wärend des Fluges zur Basis LEGION und KHANE gestorben.Einer stirbt dann im Rohr (egal wen man auswählt). Als schild hab ich dann Jack gewählt und musste auf Mordin dann verzichten.
Also ich habs auf 4 tote geschafft


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (19. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe während der Selbstmordmission Level 30 erreicht, hatte aber auch eine Level 60 Shepard importiert und in ME2 (fast) alle Nebenaufgaben und Anomalien gemacht.

 Es haben übrigens alle die Selbstmordmission überlebt. 
 Mein Team war



Spoiler



Tali in den Schacht, Garrus als ersten Anführer, Miranda als zweite Anführerin, Jack für den Schild und Zaeed hat die Doktorin zurückgeleitet.Im Abschnitt mit dem Schild hatte ich als Begleiter Samara und Thane


----------



## Coihaique (22. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Keine Ahnung wie es so viele fertig gebracht 
haben, dass jemand stirbt. Bei mir haben alle 
gleich überlebt. Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass 
es ein Zufallsprotokoll gibt - man muss nur 
"richtig" spielen. -- Ich hatte alle Leute auf loyal 
und mit allen "bis zum Ende" gequatscht und 
hatte auch drei interessierte Frauen. Mein 
Shepard war maximal auf vorbildlich und ich 
hatte noch viel mehr Vorbildlichkeitspunkte 
erhalten als überhaupt nötig war. Ich habe 
meines erachtens alle Nebenaufgaben 
gemacht und auch jeden noch so winzigen 
Planeten besucth (dafür war ich aber nur bis 
level 27 od. 28 gekommen- komisch, dass 
jemand gleich auf 30 war)-- und dabei viel zu 
viele Rohstoffe abgebaut . Außerdem hatte 
ich alle Schiffsuprades. Gleich beim ersten mal 
haben alle überlebt. In die Röhre habe ich Tali 
geschickt (mit der ich zuvor ein Techtelmechtel 
hatte)- es wird ja ganz klar gesagt, dass man 
da einen super Techniker braucht - na ja - wer 
da einen Biotiker od. Krieger schickt ist selber 
schuld - Legion würde wohl auch gehen. Als 
Teamleiterin habe ich beide male mirrada 
gewählt. Beim zweiten mal hat sie einen 
leichten Streifschuß erhalten, war aber o.k. und 
hat überlebt. Vielleicht wäre es ncoh besser 
beim zweiten Mal einen anderen 
Anführer(Garrus) zu wählen. Mit der Crew (es 
hat nicht nur die Doktorin überlebt) habe ich 
Garrus zurückgeschickt - meine Lieblingsfigur 
neben Tali -(wahrscheinlich, weil die schon 
aus Teil 1 sind). Barriere hat Samara 
aufrechtherahlten - laut Biographie und 
Gesprächen im Spiel neben Sujekt Zero die 
stärkste Biotikerin und somit kamen für mich 
nur die zwei in Frage. Ich selbst (als Soldat) 
habe für den Endkampf Tali (Techniker) und 
Samara (Biotikerin) mitgenommen - also eine 
ausgewogene Gruppe.- Obwohl ich jetzt fast 
sogar lust bekomme mal auf eine art 
durchzuspielen, wo einige sterben - ist aber 
sicher schwer, weil ich eigentlich immer auf 
"perfekt" spiele - aber das ist bestimmt auch 
super dramatisch. - Insgesamt ein wirklich 
klasse spiel!!


----------



## Coihaique (22. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Schade finde ich übrigens, dass in Teil 3 
demzufolge wohl keiner vom alten Team im 
Hauptteam zur Auswahl sein wird - auch wenn 
man einigen garantiert wiederbegegnet - wie 
Wrex und Kaidan - aber wenn alle sterben 
könnten - wird Teil 3 wohl zum Auswählen nur 
neue Charaktere bereithalten. Oder ich lasse 
mich überraschen. Ich fand es toll, dass Tali 
und Garrus wieder mit von der Party waren  --
- Als nächstes werde ich wohl Mass Effect 1 
mal als Techniker auf abtrünnig durcspielen 
und alles anders machen -- also Wrex töten, 
mich gegen Kaidan entscheiden und den Rat 
nicht retten --- dann sind ja drei richtig wichtige 
Aspekte des Spiels anders und es wird neue 
Zwischensequenzen geben. Achso, dann 
muss ich mich noch gegen Captain Anderson 
entscheiden. -- Die anderen Entscheidungen 
aus Teil 1 werde übrigens vorbildlich auch 
erwähnt in Teil 2 - meist aber nur am Rande - 
z.B. wenn die Frau Black in der Bar rumsteht 
und sagt, dass sie anständig geworden ist - 
göttlich .
Das einzige was mich ein ganz klein wenig 
enttäsucht hat war, dass die "Liebesszene" mit 
Tali doch sehr zurückgenommen war - da 
waren ja die Szenen in Teil 1 besser - auch 
hatte ich mich schon darauf gefreut das 
Gesicht von Tali zu sehen - obwohl ich 
verstehen kann, dass man das nicht gezeigt 
hat - naja. --- Ich bin eigentlich niemand der 
Spiele schon von vorneherein vorbestellt oder 
so - aber Mass Effect 3 wird definitiv gekauft --- 
und wenn es nach mir geht, kann Bioware noch 
weitere Perlen produzieren: Dragon age 2 ist 
das zweite spiel das definitiv gekauft wird.


----------



## dohderbert (12. März 2010)

*AW:*

Wieviel Stunden hab ihr den für ME2 gebraucht.. ?? Bin Grad Stufe 6 und hab ca 14 Stunden hinter mir.

mfg
doh


----------



## Angeldust (12. März 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn man wirklich alle Planeten absucht und jede kleine Nebenmission angehr braucht man etwa 35 Stunden.

 Habs 2 mal durch nun. Beim ersten Mal sind mir 2 Mann gestorben weil 2 aus dem Team nicht loyal waren (Tali und Thane...meine beiden liebsten...)

 Beim zweiten Mal alles geupgradet und alle auf Loyal...auch viele zu viele Vorbildpunkte und auch schon lvl 30 vor der Endmission. Naja dann kommt man locker durch.

 Rohr: Tali
 Gruppe: Miranda

 Schild: Samara
 Gruppe: Garrus

 Doktor-Eskorte: Jacob

 Bei mir dabei waren: Mordin und Grunt.


----------



## luilump (8. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mass Effect 2 Komplettlösung: Allgemeine Tipps, Lösung aller Missionen*

Habe auch alle wieder nach Hause bekommen , habe Legion in den Schacht geschickt. Für das Schild gegen die Schwärme hab ich Samara genommen.


----------



## Sponn (13. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mass Effect 2 Komplettlösung: Allgemeine Tipps, Lösung aller Missionen*

Habe das Spiel gerade fertig gespielt.
Zuerst mal:
Ich finde das Spiel ist der Hammer. Die Story reißt mit und die Beziehungen zu den Charakteren lassen sich super mitfühlen.
Am Ende ist mir leider fast das ganze Team verreckt.
Jacob in den Schacht - tot
Anführer war glaube ich beide Male Garrus 
Jack, Legion und Thane sind ziemlich früh gestorben.
Samara ist irgendwann zwischendrin gestorben (kann mich nicht genau erinnern wann)
MIranda hat mein Schild gemacht. Leider ist mir dabei Grunt gestorben. (also anders als oben in der Anleitung rettet Miranda nicht automatisch alle Gruppenmitglieder)
Fand ich nicht so gut dass ich am Ende nur noch Mordin, Miranda, Tali und Garrus hatte 
Naja was solls.. auf ein Neues.
Vielleicht klappts als super duper Vorbild - oder als bööööööser Bube ^^
Werde beides probieren..


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mass Effect 2 Komplettlösung: Allgemeine Tipps, Lösung aller Missionen*



Sponn schrieb:


> [...]
> Fand ich nicht so gut dass ich am Ende nur noch Mordin, Miranda, Tali und Garrus hatte
> Naja was solls.. auf ein Neues.
> Vielleicht klappts als super duper Vorbild - oder als bööööööser Bube ^^
> Werde beides probieren..


Es liegt nicht daran, wie gut oder böse man zuvor war. 
Man muss die Gruppenmitglieder ihrer Fähigkeiten entsprechend einsetzen und lass mich raten: du hast das Schiff nicht geupgradet?


----------



## lamora (26. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mass Effect 2 Komplettlösung: Allgemeine Tipps, Lösung aller Missionen*

Bin grad durch; richtig geile voll gepackte 25 Stunden (habe alle Galaxien erforscht und Quests/Missionen gemacht).
Als bei mir 



Spoiler



 Legion erschossen und Thane von einem Metallteil erschlagen wurde, hab ich erst gemerkt, was ich überhaupt für krasse Verbindungen zu den Charakteren, vor allem zu Thane (seine Loyalitätsmission und sein Gesichtsanimationen sind der Wahnsinn!!)... hab ich so noch nicht in Spielen erlebt. Auch DA kommt da nicht ran, da fand ich nur Loghain super 

Achja, aber ich hab gar kein Sex gehabt   *wein*
Hab versucht Miranda nach ihrer Loy.-Mission anzubaggern, aber nach ein paar schmeichelnden Worten gabs nur noch die "Goodbye"-Option. Schade...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mass Effect 2 Komplettlösung: Allgemeine Tipps, Lösung aller Missionen*



lamora schrieb:


> (...) vor allem zu Thane (seine Loyalitätsmission und sein Gesichtsanimationen sind der Wahnsinn!!)... hab ich so noch nicht in Spielen erlebt. (...)


Harrr, danke! 
Ich habe mal versucht, einem Freund begreiflich zu machen, dass Thane einer der am besten animierten Charaktere im Spiel ist, weil er trotz seiner Angehörigkeit zu einer anderen Spezies erstaunlich gut gestaltete und deutbare Gesichtsausdrücke hat.
Ähnlich ging es mir beim Professor, den haben sie ebenfalls wunderbar hinbekommen.... vorallem in Hinsicht auf so manchen menschlichen Charakter.


----------



## Kaalthas (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mass Effect 2 Komplettlösung: Allgemeine Tipps, Lösung aller Missionen*

Leute ich muss echt sagen ihr seit scheiße ;D

wenn ihr alle gruppenmitglieder auf loyal habt, dann upgradet das schiff, dann stirbt auch keiner wenn ihr die suicide-mission anfangt. danach schickt ihr tali in den schacht und gebt entweder miranda oder garrus das kommando über das ablenkungsteam. dann stirbt schonmal keiner in der 2. sequenz.
wenn ihr samara/morinth oder jack auf loyal habt, dann könnt ihr die das feld auf recht erhalten lassen.  wie findest raus wie sie euch retten ;D
das kommando der zweiten gruppe MÜSST ihr miranda doer mordin geben, alle anderen werden erschossen oder ihre schilde brechen zusammen oder so ein quatsch.
wenn ihr das mim schild gemeistert habt, und ihr wollt eure crew retten, schickt entweder grunt oder zaeed mit der crew zurück, andernfalls werden alle sterben!

wenn ihr den reaper zerstört habt, und eure begleiter zu dem zeitpunkt nicht loyal sind, überleben sie den absturz nicht. also auch darauf achten 

ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen und den text da oben etwas korrigieren


----------



## stroff93 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mass Effect 2 Komplettlösung: Allgemeine Tipps, Lösung aller Missionen*

@Kaalthas
also man kann garrus auch 2 mal als teamleader nehmen (loyalität vorrausgesetzt)  und man kann jacob oder auch jack zurückschicken ^.^
zaeed kann auch einmal das kommando übernehmen.
Und ein loyaler legion ist auch in der lagen die tech sache mit den türen zu meistern ^^


----------



## Fezzo (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mass Effect 2 Komplettlösung: Allgemeine Tipps, Lösung aller Missionen*

"Nach der Landung auf der Kollektorbasis schicken wir einen unserer Gefährten auf eine Selbstmord-Mission durch einen engen Luftschacht. Obacht: Dieser Charakter stirbt auf alle Fälle! "    ...So ein Quatsch, ich hab Tali in den Luftschacht geschickt und Überraschung: Sie hat überlebt!


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mass Effect 2 Komplettlösung: Allgemeine Tipps, Lösung aller Missionen*



Fezzo schrieb:


> "Nach der Landung auf der Kollektorbasis schicken wir einen unserer Gefährten auf eine Selbstmord-Mission durch einen engen Luftschacht. Obacht: Dieser Charakter stirbt auf alle Fälle! "    ...So ein Quatsch, ich hab Tali in den Luftschacht geschickt und Überraschung: Sie hat überlebt!



Stimmt. Mit der richtigen Kombination des "Personals", welches loyal sein muss, kann man ohne Verluste aus dem Endkampf hervorgehen.


----------

